# If I buy clipart, can I use it for purposes of making money?



## TiaS (Feb 19, 2011)

My question is, if I buy some clipart, if I incorporate it into my photo, can I still sell that photo to a customer. For example, I had someone show some interest in a Valentine card I made for my daughter. In this photo of her, I photo-shopped a Valentine cartoon into her hands, as if she was holding it, and she gave this Valentine card to her friends. Someone said that I should do cards like this for profit. If I do, I would have to use clipart in the photos of various types (e.g. cartoons or other graphics). What is the legal aspect of this? 

I googled clipart and see a great variety that I can either get for free or buy. If I buy clipart, does it make it legally mine so that I can do with it as I please, even if that includes using it for profit?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 19, 2011)

Check the sites that are selling clip art for their use license.


----------



## TiaS (Feb 19, 2011)

Good idea. I did look at one it was royalty free. Royalty Free clipart is good to go for whatever purposes, even these, I assume?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 19, 2011)

I believe so.
There should be a detailed terms of use policy that outlines _exactly_ what you can or can't do with it.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 19, 2011)

With Royalty Free (on most sites) the use you describe is allowed.  What's typically not allowed is buying clip art, modifying it and re-uploading it as your own.


----------



## KmH (Feb 19, 2011)

> If I buy clipart, does it make it legally mine so that I can do with it as I please, even if that includes using it for profit?


Maybe, maybe not.

You cannot rely on generalities. You must read the use license that applies to the specific clipart.

Profit is not required to infringe a copyright.


----------

